# Books For Sale



## ANT (Dec 28, 2004)

I went through my library to make room for other books and want to sell the books that I have doubles of. 

All the books are brand new (never read.) 

If anyone is interested just let me know.

I will sell the whole lot for $50.00 if anyone is interested.
*(Now that's a bargain -  )*

Single titles will sell for the prices below.

Shipping prices will be paid by the buyer.

*Book #1* - Commentary On The Heidleberg Catechism - *$10.00*
.................By: Zacharias Ursinus
.................Hardcover - 659 p. - Presbyterian and Reformed

*Book #2* - The Confession Of Faith - *$10.00*
.................By: A.A. Hodge
.................Hardcover - 436p. - Banner Of Truth

*Book #3* - Persuasives To Early Piety - *$8.00*
.................By: J.G. Pike
.................Hardcover - 362p. - Soli Deo Gloria

*Book #4* - A Guide For Young Disciples - *$8.00*
.................By: J.G.Pike - (This is the sequel to Book #3)
.................Hardcover - 364p. - Soli Deo Gloria

*Book #5* - God And Government ... Volume 2 - *$5.00*
.................By: Gary DeMar
.................Softcover - 247p. - American Vision

*Book #6* - The Bible And The Future - *$6.00*
.................By: Anthony A. Hoekema
.................Softcover - 343p. - Eerdmans

*Book #7* - Saved By Grace - *$6.00*
.................By: Anthony A. Hoekema
.................Softcover - 277p. - Eerdmans

*Books #8* - Morning And Evening and Faith's Check Book - *$6.00* (for both)
...................By: Charles Spurgeon
...................Softcovers - Barbour and Whitaker House

*Book #9* - Martin Luther - The Great Reformer (Heroes of the Faith Series) - *$2.50*
.................By: Edwin P. Booth
.................Softcover - 206p. - Barbour

*Book #10* - The Final Word - A Biblical Response to the Case for Tongues and Prophecy Today - *$4.00*
....................By: O. Palmer Robertson
....................Softcover - 150p. - Banner Of Truth

*Book #11* - Select Sermons of George Whitefield - With An Account Of His Life - *$5.00*
....................By: J.C. Ryle
....................Softcover - 199p. - Banner Of Truth

*Book #12* - The Shorter Catechism Explained From Scripture - *$5.00*
....................By:Thomas Vincent
....................Softcover - 282p. - (Puritan Paperbacks) Banner Of Truth


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)

I will pay 50 for all of them!


----------



## ANT (Dec 29, 2004)

Done Deal Adam. Just U2U me where I need to ship them. I can probably mail them out as early as tomorrow.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

Just U2U'ed you.

Do you want to wait on my check? I'll send you my info and you send me yours so I can send payment.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2004)

Adam,
You were all over that deal


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

No doubt. I need desperately to replace my dispensational library. It's dwindled a bit since I tossed most of it.


----------



## Peter (Dec 29, 2004)

Dont toss them, just switch them over to your heresy shelf next to your copy of the Catholic Catechism, the New World Translation and all those colorful pamphlets printed on newsprint the JWs keep giving you.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Ivan (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I will pay 50 for all of them!



Never had a chance!  To busy reading!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry guys, I just couldn't resist the second I saw this post!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2004)

Now if I had been feeling better sooner, I would have fought you for them! LOL!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 29, 2004)

That's a good deal Adam. Enjoy. I found a set of Edwards Works last week at Half-price books for $34 the B.O.T. edition in excellent shape.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_ I found a set of Edwards Works last week at Half-price books for $34 the B.O.T. edition in excellent shape.



I think I need to do more searching on the Web for books!


----------



## king of fools (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, talk about the early bird getting the worm.

I've had success finding books on eBay that are Reformed and often cheap. Also, I've found some good books hidden away at half-price books. 

The best book I've found? "Thinking Missions with Christ", by Sameul Zwemer, signed by the author "With Christmas greetings from the author, S.M. Zwemer, Christmas 1937" I paid $2.50 for it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Dont toss them, just switch them over to your heresy shelf next to your copy of the Catholic Catechism, the New World Translation and all those colorful pamphlets printed on newsprint the JWs keep giving you.


That's exactly where I keep mine!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 30, 2004)

Never throw books away, Adam.  It's always good to have theology you disagree with on your shelves. Keeps you growing. 

I have Gentry and Ladd sitting right next to each other in my eschatology section.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Never throw books away, Adam.  It's always good to have theology you disagree with on your shelves. Keeps you growing.
> 
> I have Gentry and Ladd sitting right next to each other in my eschatology section.



On my shelves...nah. I prefer to store them down in my junk drawer!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> 
> I have Gentry and Ladd sitting right next to each other in my eschatology section.



How could you do that to Ladd?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

Bummed that I missed out on a great deal! 

Sigh.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2005)

Came today Anthony is GREAT shape. 

Check is in the mail.

Thanks much brother.

-Adam


----------



## ANT (Jan 3, 2005)

Good! I'm glad to hear that they made it safely.
Enjoy!


----------



## ARStager (Jan 8, 2005)

> Dont toss them, just switch them over to your heresy shelf next to your copy of the Catholic Catechism, the New World Translation and all those colorful pamphlets printed on newsprint the JWs keep giving you.



You are hilarious, brother. Nice, real nice! 

I keep my bad theology on the shelf next to my Microeconomics textbooks and MLA handbooks


----------



## ARStager (Jan 8, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE the Ursinus commentary on the Heidelburg Catechism. It really helped dissect the arguments about the ubiquity of the risen Christ that Lutherans use to argue for the corporeal presence in, with and under the elements in the supper. Not to mention the issues it raises with regards to Chalcedon

But it's generally just an awesome commentary...very thorough in both explanations and in refuting objections.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> I absolutely LOVE the Ursinus commentary on the Heidelburg Catechism. It really helped dissect the arguments about the ubiquity of the risen Christ that Lutherans use to argue for the corporeal presence in, with and under the elements in the supper. Not to mention the issues it raises with regards to Chalcedon
> 
> But it's generally just an awesome commentary...very thorough in both explanations and in refuting objections.


----------



## ANT (Jan 13, 2005)

*More Books For Sale*

I have weeded out more of my doubles. 



Again, All of the Books are *Brand New*.

Buyer will pay shipping and handling. (I will send priority mail)

The first to post requesting an item will be the one who receives it.




Here's the list ...



*#3 - $5.00 - *A Golden Treasury of Puritan Devotion - By: (Compiled & Edited) Mariano Di Gangi - 183 p. - P&R Publishing

*#4 & #5 (These will be sold as a set) - $30.00*

- Logic (The Right Use of Reason in the Inquiry After Truth) - By: Isaac Watts - Hardcover 352p. - Soli Deo Gloria Publishers

- The Improvement of the Mind (A Supplement To Logic) - By: Isaac Watts - Hardcover 385p. - Soli Deo Gloria Publishers

*#6 - $5.00 - *The Great Divide (Christianity or Evolution?) - By: Gerard Berghoef & Lester Dekoster - 180p. - Banner of Truth Publishers

*#7 - $20.00 - *Systematic Theology - By: R.L. Dabney - Hardcover 903p. - Banner of Truth Publishers

*#8 - $20.00 - *Systematic Theology - By: Wayne Grudem - Hardcover 1,290p. - Zondervan Publishers



[Edited on 1-13-2005 by ANT]

[Edited on 1-23-2005 by ANT]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd buy Dabney's systematic in an instant if I hadn't just spent $25 on Hodge's. Well, one more opportunity for another member!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 13, 2005)

Ant, 
I'll take 4-8.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2005)

We'll take #3


----------



## ANT (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Ant,
> I'll take 4-8.






> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt
> 
> We'll take #3_


_



Scott & LadyFlynt, 

I need both of you to U2U me your mailing address where you would like the books to be sent.

I have been helping a friend move all day long and haven't had a chance to get online or pack up the books for shipping yet. I will mail them out tomorrow. After I mail them I will U2U the total amount (with S&H included) to you.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Thanks,
ANT_


----------



## ANT (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> We'll take #3



I have already mailed Scott's books. Are you still interested in #3? If so, send me a U2U with your mailing address.

Thanks


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 15, 2005)

Nooooo!!! I wanted Grudem's systematic theology! I'm trying to find out whether or not I agree with him (and therefore, Sovereign Grace Ministries) and that if their view of the Holy Spirit is necessarily a bad thing! 

*pout*


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 15, 2005)

I have Grudem's systematic. I disagree with more than 1/3 of it. Including his views on the gifts.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 15, 2005)

I disagree with Grudem also, but I still want his systematic as a resource. Actually, I bought it once and returned it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 15, 2005)

Anthony,
It turns out that I already have watts' book on Logic. Anyone want a copy?


----------



## ANT (Jan 15, 2005)

The only systematic theology I have ever parted with is Ryrie. I did not even want to keep it for a resource. 

But then again, I've gotten rid of a ton of dispensational material.

When I was first introduced and accepted the reformed faith (by God's good grace!) After a few months I tried to weed out my library of dispensational books. I didn't want my children to inherit them and think this is what daddy believed (should I have died when they were/are young.) I have probably rid myself of close to 700 to 1000 books by dispensational authors. I know it sounds crazy, but I've been a big reader/collector of books my whole life, and for the past 10 years I have been picking up resources everywhere I go.

I went to the storage unit yesterday and pulled out a ton of books. I did find alot more that I had doubles of. I will be posting them on this thread probably by Mon. or Tues. by the latest. So keep your eyes out for them (I did find 2 more systematics that I will be posting - I'm not saying whose though until I post them. I know that there are others that I'll post that are going to be hot items.)


----------



## ANT (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Anthony,
> It turns out that I already have watts' book on Logic. Anyone want a copy?






> _Originally posted by ANT
> #4 & #5 (These will be sold as a set) - $30.00
> 
> - Logic (The Right Use of Reason in the Inquiry After Truth) - By: Isaac Watts - Hardcover 352p. - Soli Deo Gloria Publishers
> ...


_


It's a good thing you got both of the books for $30 because if you were to buy them at store prices. They would have been 29.95 each. (Although, I have seen them online for as low as $23.99 each. But after you pay S&H it would be close to $30 again.

I'm sure you will have no problem selling it by itself for a good price. You could probably still make a profit off of it too._


----------



## Peter (Jan 15, 2005)

I wonder if the PB owners are going to start charging a commission on all these little transactions?


----------



## ANT (Jan 15, 2005)

SHHHH! We shouldn't post things like that in plain sight.


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 15, 2005)

Have to watch our or the IRS will want thier share!


----------



## ANT (Jan 15, 2005)

OH GREAT! 
Now the IRS is involved. Didn't you know that as soon as their name is typed anywhere online, they have computers that track it down and investigate the reason it was used.


J/K 
:bigsmile:


----------



## ANT (Jan 23, 2005)

*MORE ... BOOKS FOR SALE*

I removed this post to start a seperate thread.

[Edited on 1-24-2005 by ANT]


----------

